# Rear swaybar touches the driveshafts



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

obLu said:


> *I'd heard that the RDs don't come with new rear end links and you have to reuse the oem links. Getting them off looks like major work, but I'd assume you could buy the oem links and press them on the new bars instead of reusing them. *


Yep. I was one of the people to discover this pretty early on since they made the change. BMW uses a bit of glue in the bushing making its removal from the stock bar somewhat painful. Vince and I learned from this, though, so when we installed his it was easier. 

But like I said earlier in the thread, I think the length (or lack of) of the stock link may be causing my axle rub.


----------



## TC330Ci (Jan 7, 2002)

*Stock links*

Kaz,
How did you get around the stock link problem? Did you find a way to get them off or did you get new ones? Have you found a solution to the axle rub?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Stock links*



TC330Ci said:


> *Kaz,
> How did you get around the stock link problem? Did you find a way to get them off or did you get new ones? Have you found a solution to the axle rub? *


Take a look at my post above.


----------



## TC330Ci (Jan 7, 2002)

*Must of missed it*

I've read all of the posts. I must be missing something. Did you get the UUC links from Hack? How did you get the stock links off of the stock bars? Has your rubbing/clunk problem been fixed?
Are you only able to make them work with the stiffest setting?

I was ready to buy the RD's, but now I'm not so sure.
What is your final verdict on them?

-TC


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Must of missed it*



TC330Ci said:


> *I've read all of the posts. I must be missing something. Did you get the UUC links from Hack? How did you get the stock links off of the stock bars? Has your rubbing/clunk problem been fixed?
> Are you only able to make them work with the stiffest setting?
> 
> I was ready to buy the RD's, but now I'm not so sure.
> ...


I don't want to make it sound like I'm being an ass or something, but all the answers are in this thread. I'm not willing to repeat them now, since they're all here.

Sorry.


----------



## TC330Ci (Jan 7, 2002)

*Thanks*

Great,
It's all clear as mud.
To answer my own question:
a) You may or may not have gotten the UUC links from Hack.
b) You mentioned the stock links are glued on and you "fixed" the problem. Some sort of magic I guess.
c) Sounds like there is still a clunk, so nothing was really fixed.
d) You have no idea what setting is best
e) I guess based on these facts you can make no educated verdict.

That about sum it up?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

There you go. Not as dumb as you sound, really.


----------



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

Update:

I installed the new rear bar and links. Everything is quiet and solid as a rock. It seems the old links were bad so it was allowing to bar play from side to side so depending on where the bar is it would hit the differential mount. All is good now though, thank god. I moved the adjustment to the stiffest and the front is set to medium and the car feels awesome. Nice and tight.


----------

